# FINISHING BASEMENT WALLS - Cinder Block Walls



## Babs (May 10, 2006)

I'm planning on a theater room in my block wall basement as well so I'm in a similar situation. I'm planning a 4" stud wall infront of the block wall with 1" space between stud and block and probably a sheet of insulation in that space. Before I do that, I planned on drilok'ing the block wall, even though it already is painted/coated with something, and filling in any foundation cracks with hydraulic cement.


----------



## tmacwith (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks BABS!


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2006)

Also there's an alternative.. just from rereading one of those home depot carpentry or basement books I picked up. For cases of very very low moisture.. You might be able to go with 2x2"s vertically attached directly to the block walls via masonry screws, with enough distance between them for sheet insulation designed for this kind of use.. Then you could either attached drywall to the wood furring strips or go horizontal with hat channel then drywall. Either way, I'd ensure the walls are bone dry and sealed before I considered a wall directly mounted to the block.


----------



## twistedoar (Dec 6, 2012)

*finishing basement walls*

if you ever want to hang or secure things to your walls in the future, I would stay away from 2x2 strapping. 
I have done a lot of basement repairs and dampness repair. Once the ground surrounding the house has been graded so it slopes away from the foundation, you can glue large panels of insulation to the cinder block walls. You now have insulated your walls without using 1000 tapcons. You can now build a 2x4 wall and place it against the insulation, secure your stud wall to the floor and the above floor joists. you can now easily run wires and plumbing through these open spaces.
Have fun renovating!


----------

